# The trip to Houston (Pictures!)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't click on this link if you are not prepared to spend some time browsing the gallery. Tons of pictures! 

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/HoustonTripMay2006

--Nikolay


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Very Nice! Thanks Nico


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

very nice niko. I really wish I could've gone. 

David


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

can i ask where ADG is located??
im in the houston area and i would like to check it out...
also can ne one just go there? or what?
tnx


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

the address is located on the website:

www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks guys for posting those pictures! I missed a great meeting! Does anyone know what the grassyplant Luis used in the "simple and elegant" aquarium in the last group of pictures? Is it a thin kind of val?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

May,

That grassy plant is Cyperus helferi. It likes richer substrate.

--Nikolay


----------

